
A Russian B-Boy Dreams of Gold - gk1
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/19/sports/olympics/break-dancing-olympics.html
======
batatati
Having bboying in the Olympics is an affront to our culture. Storm just sold
breakdance to the mainstream for its own ego.

This is exactly like David Belle selling the whole Parkour culture to the
Gymnastics & Olympics.

Those people have to big of an ego to let their reputation fade away as they
get older, so they betray their own culture and people just for the sake of
recognition and money

